# Deinstallation



## Renchen (9. November 2006)

Wie kann man dieses Programm - Addon installieren?? 

Wenn nur händisch - wo in der Reg steht das drinnen??


----------



## Bl1nd (9. November 2006)

wovon redest du bitte?


----------



## Gast (10. November 2006)

Nofox schrieb:


> wovon redest du bitte?



man kann natürlich das Addon einfach aus dem WOW/interface/addon Ordner einfach löschen.....
Das entspricht aber keiner deinstallation, da sich dieses Addon in die Registry eintragt und das nicht nur 1 mal. Deinstallationsdatei find ich keine (gibts eine?!?). Also wenn ich es aus der Registry schon selber löschen "muss" nach welchen Keywörtern muss ich außer Blasc sonst noch suchen?
Thx


----------



## Gast (10. November 2006)

ps hab mich beim obersten Post verschrieben nicht installieren sondern deinstallieren war gemeint lololol....


----------



## Roran (10. November 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> man kann natürlich das Addon einfach aus dem WOW/interface/addon Ordner einfach löschen.....
> Das entspricht aber keiner deinstallation, da sich dieses Addon in die Registry eintragt und das nicht nur 1 mal. Deinstallationsdatei find ich keine (gibts eine?!?). Also wenn ich es aus der Registry schon selber löschen "muss" nach welchen Keywörtern muss ich außer Blasc sonst noch suchen?
> Thx


LOL ??????

BLASC hat KEINE Einträge in der Regestry.

Zum Deinstallieren muß man einfach diese Verzeichnisse löschen:

World of Warcraft\BLASC
World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler
World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\BLASCrafter


----------



## Rascal (13. November 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> LOL ??????
> BLASC hat KEINE Einträge in der Regestry.


Naja, Windows schreibt die Startmenueinträge in die Reg... von daher kann es schon vorkommen das "Blasc" inner Reg zu finden ist.

Ansonsten: Siehe Post von Roran


----------

